# Blackwater 28 JUL



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Slow day on Blackwater but my buddy did catch this 6 lb 10 oz on a trick worm. That was it though.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a nice one for sure!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Slow day on Blackwater but my buddy did catch this 6 lb 10 oz on a trick worm. That was it though.


 I heard that guy could really fish--this says it all. He's probably the best there is in the area. 

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice toad guys. How was the water? Receeding? Normal?


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Didnt kno green whales ate worms good to kno


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

In a couple of months she will be 10 plus. Hope she's still swimming.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Now that is a hoss! Not to shabby for two old coots.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

water was high and not doing much. I was tying on a rattletrap to try to stir something up when he caught that fish.


----------

